# Darkening gummy worms



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

So I reworked a Halloween store prosthetic to accept gummy worms so that I can eat the worm burrowing out of my face. Problem is gummy worms are all bright colors red white green etc any ideas how to darken them and not make them all slimy so it's easy to reload
Thanks for any ideas


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

Honestly the best thing you could do is to make your own gummy worms. If you melt down a bag of gummy worms they turn a dark brown color if you don't separate the colors out. You should be able to take this molten mixture and pour lines of gummy worms you can cut up yourself and make into smaller worms. Do a quick search on melting gummy bears and you will find a lot of info.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Great idea


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you can use candy molds when you repour them, but I think you need to spray with Pam 1st.

or here is info about making a mold with cornstarch: "You can also make a mold using cornstarch. Fill a casserole dish about half way (about 1 inch thick) full of cornstarch. Use a gummy bear, impaled from the flat back side with a tooth pick or skewer (not all the way through) to make an impression in the cornstarch, making sure to not go all the way down to the bottom of the pan. Repeat, making impressions about one inch apart. Fill as you would a silicon mold. Let set for about 24 hours, then cover with more cornstarch to draw out more moisture. Let them stay in the cornstarch to the desired chewiness."
You could use a straw as the impression/mold. I have not use this method, and I"m wondering if the weight of the gummy goo would simply blow out the impression? You also can find many recipes for homemade gummies online..you could tint them to your desired color. Pour them into a bendy straw.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have to use gummy worms? What about rubber bait worms?


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

The bait worms not a bad idea but I want to eat them in front of the patrons. Was hoping someone knew of a food spray paint.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well yeah- Wilton makes a food spray paint...it sells everywhere (Target, craft shops, WalMart). About $3 a can. Other companies make some too... http://www.countrykitchensa.com/catalog/mini.aspx?ShopId=38&CatId=596&SubCatId=150


----------



## sunmum (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not sure when your party is, but I am seeing a TON of gummy worms in all of the supermarkets right now, in black or black and orange.. They are in big round plastic see through tubs. I am from Canada.. Don't know where you are but this may save you soooo much time


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a hunch you could soak gummy worms in a black food coloring and water solution overnight.


----------

